# Is the milla more nesting material safe?



## Latisha Wiggan (Feb 16, 2017)

Has anyone tried the milla more nesting material? I bought it for my Syrian hamster a few hours ago and it says on the bag that its 100% aspen wood but its in long strands so I don't know if it could wrap around his limbs or get caught in his teeth like cotton...


----------

